# Netzwerk Problem

## abnormal

hallo,

habe folgendes problem:

das netzwerk scheint richtig eingerichtet zu sein. modul geladen und mit ifconfig ip usw. festgelegt.

aber ich kann keinen rechner in meinem heimnetzwerk anpingen.

ein äusserst merkwürdiges problem. hardwarefehler kann ich ausschliessen, da es unter slackware schon funktioniert hat. und wenn ich gentoo von der aktuellen live-cd starte kann ich auch das netzwerk hochfahren.

localhost kann ich anpingen, nur nach aussen eben nicht.  :Sad: 

vielleicht hatte ja einer dasselbe problem.

----------

## kris99

Ist die 'Route' gesetzt?

kris

----------

## abnormal

das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist in /etc/conf.d/net die eintäge anzupassen. ich geh mal davon aus, das dies reicht. wenn nicht, wie lege ich die 'route' fest?

----------

## kris99

Wenn Du /etc/conf.d/net richtig gesetzt hast, sollte es funktionieren.

Gib mal 'route' ein. Dann sollte etwas in folgender Art ausgegeben werden: 

bash-2.05b# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.100.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

default         router.dueppel. 0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

Wenn das nicht das Problem ist, poste mal die Ausgaben von 'ifconfig' und 'route'

kris

----------

## abnormal

wenn ich route eingebe, kommt, aber erst nach etwa 15-20 sek wartezeit (?), folgendes:

```

Destination   Gateway      Genmask         Flags   Metric   Ref   Use    Iface

192.168.2.0  *                 255.255.255.0  U        0          0      0       eth0

default         192.168.2.1  0.0.0.0             UG     1          0      0       eth0

```

bei ifconfig kommen allem anschein nach korrekte werte. bis auf die tatsache, daß meine netzwerkkarte den IRQ17 hat. ist sowas möglich?

bei meinen bisherigen linux installationen war es immer 11.

meine ip adresse ist 192.168.2.100 und der gateway sowie dns gehen an meinen router: 192.168.2.1

----------

## blackwing

ehm, dns server eingetragen?

/etc/resolv.conf

route -n sollte schnell gehen in dem case  :Smile: 

----------

## abnormal

ja, ist eingetragen. aber auch wenn nicht, müsste der ping im homenetz gehen  :Sad: 

ich weiss nix mehr. hab alles versucht.

kann man beim kompilieren des kernels irgendwas falschmachen, so das das netzwerk nicht pingen kann?

hab auch schon andere netzwerkkarten versucht, bringt nix  :Sad: 

----------

## blackwing

ok, gehmer das ma durch...

a) basic: hat die netzwerkkarte link (vermute mal das wirds net sein, weil du karten getauscht hast)

b) stimmen die parameter in ifconfig? (poste ma `ifconfig eth0`)

c) hast du evtl nen firewall laufen, ohne es zu wissen? (poste ma `iptables -v -L`)

d) kann es sein, dass die netzwerkkarte evtl mit NOARP geconfed ist?

also, wenn der kernel die karte findet... dann sollte das normal gehen...

aber nur um ma sicher zu gehen:

richte die karte ma manuell ein:

```
ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0 192.168.2.2 arp up
```

poste auch ma deine netconfig.

----------

## abnormal

ich war so am verzweifeln, dass ich wieder slackware draufhab.

iptables hab ich auch schon überprüft, aber dann hat er irgendwas vpn fehlenden modulen gefaselt.

ifconfig hat auch soweit gestimmt. hab es mit einer funktionierenden kofiguration verglichen (slackware).

keine ahnung was noarp ist  :Smile: 

das mit dem manuellen einrichten hab ich auch schon versucht.

so ein scheiss problem hatte ich noch nicht  :Sad: 

aber egal, durch slackware hat sich das problem gelöst.

trotzdem danke

----------

## EXS

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:

Ich habe 2 Rechner, wobei der eine als Router fungieren soll und mit zwei Netzwerkkarten ausgestattet ist.

Als Rechner 1 (Router):

ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:C0:23:E5  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

(es werden hier natürlich noch lo bzw. ppp0 aufgeführt, hab ich mal weggelassen)

route -n 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

(Die " * " sind natürlich Zahlen aber man weiss ja nie  :Wink:  )

iptables -v -L gibt folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 1427 packets, 1284K bytes)
> 
>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
> ...

 

/etc/resolv.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nameserver 212.185.251.41
> 
> nameserver 194.25.2.129
> ...

 

/etc/hosts

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 127.0.0.1	localhost
> 
> 192.168.0.2	limes.dmits.bk	limes
> ...

 

Rechner 2:

ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:7D:A9:B9  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

route -n

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

(müsste da, in der zweiten Zeile, nicht anstelle von 0.0.0.0 default stehen???)

iptables -v -L

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0  bytes)
> 
>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
> ...

 

/etc/resolv.conf

analog Rechner 1

/etc/hosts

analog Rechner 1

Als erstes hab ich mal mit ping überprüft ob die Netzwerkkarten funtzen

Bei Rechner 1 iss es klar das eth0 (192.168.0.1) funtzt könnte sonst ja nicht diesen post machen, bei eth1 (ping 192.168.0.2) kommt auch prompt ne antwort.

Bei Rechner 2 sieht es mit "ping 192.168.0.3" genauso aus.

Allerdings bekomme ich von Rechner 2 nach Rechner 1 bzw. umgekehrt keine Verbindung zustande (sprich weder reagiert Rechner 1 auf pings von Rechner 2 noch umgekehrt)

Woran kann es liegen?

bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hast du ne karte mit rt8319 chipsatz? da war erst vor kurzem ein thread wo es mit denen probleme gab und da ähnliche dinge auftraten. hier  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49998&start=25 hatte es mit apic was zu tun

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## EXS

bin die Kernel Config nochmal durchgegangen, finde aber den apic eintrag nicht, wo muss ich den genau danach suchen?

falls du dein Eintrag 

Local APIC Support on Uniprocessors

meinst, der ist nicht markiert

hab "noapic" mal als Startoption hinter den Kernelaufruf in grub.conf gehängt -  hat leider nix gebracht (bin aber net sicher ob ich das jetzt richtig gemacht habe, zumindest bootet er)

----------

## utang

 *Quote:*   

> hast du ne karte mit rt8319 chipsatz?

 

nein

```
Bus  0, device  11, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 8).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.Max Lat=56.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd9202000 [0xd9202fff].

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe83f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd9000000 [0xd90fffff].

  Bus  0, device  12, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (#2) (rev 8).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.Max Lat=56.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd9201000 [0xd9201fff].

      I/O at 0xec00 [0xec3f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd9100000 [0xd91fffff].

```

----------

## weltraumfahrer

@EXS

eth0: 192.168.0.1/24

eth1: 192.168.0.2/24

Also deine zwei eth's sind im selben Subnetz 192.168.0.0/24, da gibt's nichts zu routen.

***.***.***.*** ist wahrscheinlich 217.5.98.34

0.0.0.0 und default sind das selbe.

> Allerdings bekomme ich von Rechner 2 nach Rechner 1 bzw. umgekehrt keine Verbindung zustande

>  (sprich weder reagiert Rechner 1 auf pings von Rechner 2 noch umgekehrt)

... du sprichst einmal von 2 dann von drei Rechnern? Wie viele sind's denn, welche IP's haben sie?

Frank

----------

## EXS

Moin, 

erstens du hast recht  :Wink:   (vermutlich über finger?)

zweitens: 

Ich habe 2 Rechner, der eine Rechner (Rechner 1) soll als Router fungieren und hat dementsprechend 2 Netzwerkarten (eth0 mit 192.168.0.1 und eth1 mit 192.168.0.2), der zweite Rechner hat nur eine Netzwerkkarte (eth0 mit 192.168.0.3). Es liegen also alle Netzwerkkarten im selben Subnetz.

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

'ne nicht finger sonderm es steht in deinem Posting (0.0.0.0 217.5.98.34 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 ppp0;-)

Das ist die Defaultroute!

Schalte doch mal den Iptablekrempel ab und schau ob dann der ping funktioniert.

Laut ifconfig gehen IP-Päckchen auf Rechner 2 rein und raus.

Schau auf die Zähler RX und TX.

Frank

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *EXS wrote:*   

> Moin, 
> 
> erstens du hast recht   (vermutlich über finger?)
> 
> zweitens: 
> ...

 

ehm du hast aber schon das prinzip eines routers verstanden. dein router kann nur routen, wenn deine if's von rechner 1 in jeweils unterschiedlichen subnetzen sind ansonsten ist da nichts. und bei deiner konfiguration sind die das definitiv nicht.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## EXS

Mom,

geroutet wird auch nur von intern ins Inet und umgekehrt, hab aber mit dem Masquarding noch nicht angefangen, weil ich es ja nichmal schaffe, dass sich die Rechner finden.

Nochmal zum Problem:

Rechner 1:

eth0 -> DSL Modem 

eth1 -> Switch bzw. direkte Anbindung an Rechner 2 über ein Crossed Kabel

Rechner 2:

eth0 -> Switch bzw. mit Crossed Kabel direkt an eth1 von Rechner 1 

Trotzdem finden die sich nicht, warum auch immer.

Woran könnte das liegen?

Achja der Iptableskrempel ist nicht aktiviert,

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay....wenn deine rechner am switch hängen. passt da der link hardwaremässig. normalerweise erkennt man das an den led's am switch.

du sagtest du hast rt8319 karten oder? guck nochmal in deinen kernelconfigs ob du da smp deaktiviert hast.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *EXS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> route -n 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

hier liegt dein nächstes problem. drum meinte ich es sollten am router die interfaces auf verschiedenen subnets sein. wenn du einen ping auf rechner 2 machst, bei welchem interface wird das wohl rausgeschmissen bzw. wird es überhaupt rausgeschmissen denn für deinen rechner sind sowohl eth0 als auch eth1 gateways ins netz 192.168.0.0 blos auf eth0 hängt ja dein dsl modem, also wenn da der ping rausgeht dann wird er wohl nie bei rechner zwei ankommen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## EXS

Hab jetzt mal die Adresse von eth0 nach 192.168.1.1 geändert und siehe da es geht. 

Also ein herzliches danke erstmal.

Eine Frage hätte ich da allerdings noch, nämlich ich hab vorher redhat gehabt, hatte es da genauso eingerichtet und da hatte es so funktioniert, warum?

----------

## ralix

Ich hab das selbe Problem, ich hab von debian auf gentoo (Arbeit-Rechner).

Ich habe in /etc/conf.d/net alles eingetragen, bei starten vom netzwerk wird die default route nicht gesetzt. Ich muß sie jedesmal per hand(route befehl)

setzten. Ich sehe auch nicht woran das liegen soll.

MfG Ralix

----------

## EXS

kannst du mal die /etc/conf.d/net posten?

----------

## ralix

Hi,

also hier mal meine /etc/conf/net :

---------------------------------------------

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="193.27.25.15 broadcast 193.27.25.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0" 

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/193.27.15.121"

---------------------------------------

MfG Ralix

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

> iface_eth0="193.27.25.15 broadcast 193.27.25.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

...

> gateway="eth0/193.27.15.121"

... liegen in verschiedenen Subnetzen, wie soll das funktionieren?

Vielleicht: gateway="eth0/193.27.25.121"

Frank

----------

## ralix

Hi ,

also das ist mir ja jetzt echt ein wenig peinlich. Da muß natürlich ne 25 rein.

verdammte Mist...

Thx Ralix

----------

